
Microsoft updates all on-prem licenses for AWS, GCP - amirathi
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/licensing/news/updated-licensing-rights-for-dedicated-cloud
======
9nGQluzmnq3M
And AWS CTO Werner isn't happy about it:

 _Yet another bait+switch by $MSFT, eliminating license benefits to force MS
use. 1st, MS took away BYOL SQL Server on RDS, now no Windows upgrades w /BYOL
on#AWS. Hard to trust a co. who raises prices, eliminates benefits, +
restricts freedom of choice._

[https://twitter.com/Werner/status/1158458860790779905?s=19](https://twitter.com/Werner/status/1158458860790779905?s=19)

